# Protecting two bunnies



## fluffy ears (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to this so apologies if I'm repeating any earlier threads.
We have two bunnies who were rescues and had awful starts, my dad build a fantastic hutch which is slip lap wood and bolted doors which sits on a covered run and the two are secured together by large nuts and bolts. So takes two people to move  The doors of the run are double bolted and the wire is the galvanised square wire mesh and not chicken wire. At night they are covered up and so hidden from view but can go down onto the grass if they want to.
For about the last 7 months we have heard them banging at various points overnight but never saw anything, so we installed a camera and picked up a fox on numerous occasions. At one point he even seemed to pose for the camera! the hutch and run have never been touched / clawed but obviously I am worried that the fox will attack and kill the bunnies. they both had a tough start in life so I'd really like anyone elses thoughts on whether the fox is likely to attack them after this amount of time as I would be mortified if anything happened to them. 
If anyone has any thoughts on whether the fox has come to the conclusion that he won't get into the hutch or if he is planning his way in I'd really appreciate it.
thank you ...x


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

We have a few foxes around here too and in general, as long as the foxes are healthy adults, they are no danger to rabbits / chickens / domestic birds.

Just double check your hutch and run security - a determined fox can get in through any small weakness. Just check that they combo can't be knocked over, that the latches are fox proof (they are intelligent and can work out how to undo a sliding bolt with just a few attempts - a sliding bolt is not fox proof), that there are no holes to be chewed through, and that the structure is generally sound with no areas of damage. Ideally you want a bolt that can be locked - sliding bolts are fine, as long as they are just backing up a proper locked bolt - don't underestimate the fox.

Chances are the fox won't bother, but it pays to be vigilant, and of course the presence of a predator is a stressful thing for your bunnies, they don't know that their home is secure, provide lots of hiding places and block their view of outside at night if you can, just to help reduce some of that stress.

Besides which, as long as accommodation is secure, and the wire gaps are small enough not to allow claws to take a swipe, mr fox won't have a chance to attack the buns.

If you would prefer to deter your fox - you can buy fox deterrents - the RSPB used to sell "Fox Watch" which was an ultrasonic electric device = doesn't harm the foxes, just makes it annoying for them to be around it - I can't find it on their website anymore but you should be able to find other similar humane deterrents online - just double check that it's not going to be annoying for your rabbits too, I remember the fox watch one was safe for use around other pets, but not all will be. Also if you have cats they may not be impressed.


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 30, 2015)

Catpud gives helpful information. : )

I'll also add, make sure the rabbits have a secure place to hide that prevents stress. Rabbits can die if they are overly stressed by the presence of a predator, if they can smell, hear or see them at night, it may cause them to injure themselves or their immune system to lower because of stress.
Make sure the fox cannot dig under the run. Since you want it to be able to be moved, you can't sink anything into the ground. But do watch for the foxes digging, as they are persistent and intelligent and can learn ways to get under, around or through things with enough time.

I hope your rabbits stay happy and healthy. Best of luck! : )


----------



## fluffy ears (Nov 23, 2015)

catpud said:


> We have a few foxes around here too and in general, as long as the foxes are healthy adults, they are no danger to rabbits / chickens / domestic birds.
> 
> Just double check your hutch and run security - a determined fox can get in through any small weakness. Just check that they combo can't be knocked over, that the latches are fox proof (they are intelligent and can work out how to undo a sliding bolt with just a few attempts - a sliding bolt is not fox proof), that there are no holes to be chewed through, and that the structure is generally sound with no areas of damage. Ideally you want a bolt that can be locked - sliding bolts are fine, as long as they are just backing up a proper locked bolt - don't underestimate the fox.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this reply that is really helpful. I will be going out to buy additional locking bolts soon... Until then the bunnies are charging around our hallway and enjoying their favourite pastime of destroying boxes! 
Think I will also look into the fox deterrent part. I did read that male urine works but has anyone tried it... Not sure what the neighbours will say!


----------



## fluffy ears (Nov 23, 2015)

GitaBooks said:


> Catpud gives helpful information. : )
> 
> I'll also add, make sure the rabbits have a secure place to hide that prevents stress. Rabbits can die if they are overly stressed by the presence of a predator, if they can smell, hear or see them at night, it may cause them to injure themselves or their immune system to lower because of stress.
> Make sure the fox cannot dig under the run. Since you want it to be able to be moved, you can't sink anything into the ground. But do watch for the foxes digging, as they are persistent and intelligent and can learn ways to get under, around or through things with enough time.
> ...


Thank you also, for your reply, the hutch is covered so the fox cannot see them unless they come down but as you say they can smell them. So it's the stress I want to avoid. We have a huge 3 storey cage that we are considering using in the garage so they don't from hot to cold to often... And as our garage is concrete they should be ok.

By the way... Love your picture


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

If the rabbits are stamping, they may well be alramed, and therefore stressed, by the fox. I'd be inclined to move the accommodation into a garage if you can. At the very, least, shut them into the top part overnight if it is large enough, as a temporary measure


----------

